
How I targeted the Reddit CEO with Facebook ads to get an interview at Reddit - mikeleeorg
http://twicsy-blog.tumblr.com/post/174063770074/how-i-targeted-the-reddit-ceo-with-facebook-ads-to
======
minimaxir
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17110385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17110385)

